# The value of a resale week? Have your Marriott resale week(s) appreciated in value



## billymach4 (Jul 11, 2022)

Just a random question. No analysis or observation done here. Just asking straight up?

We all know that real estate has appreciated in the last 15 years. The cost of purchasing a home has gone up in value.

Can we say the same thing has occurred with the value of your Marriott resale week? I want to keep this topic relative to a week of ownership. Please don't cloud this topic with MVC points at all!

I realize there may be some exceptions here. There are some resorts and seasons that will always be dogs.

Let's take for example a red week at a beachfront resort. Has the resale value gone up relative to the cost of vacationing in the recent 15 years?


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 11, 2022)

Mostly not, because MF have gone up faster than the value of the vacations.


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 11, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> Mostly not, because MF have gone up faster than the value of the vacations.


So you think I could snap up a good resale week at a prime beach resort on the resale market? Of course I would have to contend with ROFR. But just sayin you think bargains can be had?


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 11, 2022)

IDK just thinking out loud here. If I want to go to Maui. Buy resale week. Go to Maui when I feel like it can be done with DW and I. If not then rent and recover cost over the years? So long as there is no more global pandemic shutdown? Or travel costs don't skyrocket due to the cost of Jet Fuel?

Then Sell in 10 to 15 years and recover the cost of the timeshare purchase?


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 11, 2022)

billymach4 said:


> IDK just thinking out loud here. If I want to go to Maui. Buy resale week. Go to Maui when I feel like it can be done with DW and I. If not then rent and recover cost over the years? So long as there is no more global pandemic shutdown? Or travel costs don't skyrocket due to the cost of Jet Fuel?
> 
> Then Sell in 10 to 15 years and recover the cost of the timeshare purchase?


Or pay to rent a dang week for my own use.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 12, 2022)

I think that my second Marriott timeshare has slightly appreciated.  It is a white week and I paid $297 for it.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 12, 2022)

Probably depends on resort amenities, price paid and location. We bought two MOW weeks resale many years ago. Since this is really the first top rated resort south of PA it gets a huge east coast following. For what we paid I can guarantee it has appreciated.


----------



## Swice (Jul 12, 2022)

I equate it to a car... it depreciates as soon as you drive it off the lot... or in the case of a timeshare, as soon as you sign the deed.   

However, after the initial depreciation, for the most part my two weeks have held pretty steady.   I could easily get 1/3 of original price... maybe close to half for one.    They are prime weeks and I certainly did not expect them to go up in value.    But at least I could get "something."


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 12, 2022)

I bought an annual Harbour Lake Platinum for $300 on eBay in 2020.

i saw an every other year platinum Harbour Lake sell for $1400 this past week!  So I would say mine has appreciated some, though I am not looking to sell.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jul 12, 2022)

I was paid (indirectly as i rented out one of the usage-included weeks) to take 2 MGV 2BR gold lockoff units.  I could probably sell them for around $500 right now so yes I'll make a little money.  For my Harbour Lake and Cypress Harbour units it depends on how lucky I get on an eBay resale as they can be all over the place.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 12, 2022)

I believe one of the major reasons resale prices have gone up is that it has now become extremely expensive to obtain a Hotel room in most locations (and suddenly timeshares may be a far better value).


.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Jul 12, 2022)

@billymach4 Great thread...thanks for posting!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2022)

jwalk03 said:


> I bought an annual Harbour Lake Platinum for $300 on eBay in 2020.
> 
> i saw an every other year platinum Harbour Lake sell for $1400 this past week!  So I would say mine has appreciated some, though I am not looking to sell.


I think some of the lower end Platinum wees have appreciated. Depending on when one bought a week could have gone up or down in value. We paid $800 for a Gold Harbour Lake back in 2009. It has probably depreciated. THough we paid $22 for a Sheraton Vistana VIllages Prime season week, that has surely appreciated. The timeframe is a big factor in this analysis.


----------



## GregT (Jul 12, 2022)

Yesterday I was looking to see if any new 3BR units had come up for sale at Maui Ocean Club and I was surprised to see the asking prices for weeks were now averaging $70K - $80K.  These are asking prices but if they are close to market, then my 3BR units would have appreciated (which is surprising to me).   However, with all the economic turmoil now ongoing, I do think it is easy to defer (or not pursue) a discretionary purchase like that one.

I was curious what Platinum 2BR weeks were going for at Frenchman's Cove, and noted that the asking price was between $5K - $8K.  That really surprised me as I thought the prices were higher.   I don't need to buy more of these things, but that seemed like an attractive price for a great property.

Good luck and let us know if you buy something new!

Best,

Greg


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Jul 12, 2022)

Marriott Harbour Lake Platinum Season - I bought a resale annual week in January 2022 for $128.  
This EOYE platinum week sold on eBay in June for $910.  Could not find an annual week sold recently on eBay.

MARRIOTT'S HARBOUR LAKE, PLATINUM SEASON, EVEN, 2 BEDROOM, TIMESHARE FOR SALE | eBay


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 12, 2022)

Great thread. I did not know that MVC weeks could be found for such low prices.

Somewhat related to MVC, our EOY Wesrin Maui  OF has increased by about $3000 or 25% of what we paid. May be inflation but also puts it more in line with MOC purpose-built resale Oceanfronts.

if we enter a recession, timeshares and vacation home are the first to devalue.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 12, 2022)

I expect prime resorts and seasons will hold their value or appreciate, at least to allow somewhat of a breakeven in 5-10 years.  My only recent experience is for Maui within the last five years or so.

Excluding peak Covid, 2BR OF units have held or in most cases gained value.  ROFR seems to be driving that a bit.  A 2BR OF floating in the old towers that sold for $18-20K five years ago seem to be selling in the $25K range, $20K giveaway.

2BR and the rare 3BR fixed weeks during winter and summer peak season have definitely increased in value.  An off-season 2BR OF fixed week generally starts at $35K.  Once you get into the high value 2BR and 3BRs it's really about finding the right buyer, i.e., preferably one that needs your week to complete a sequential string. $80-$100K is doable for such a 3BR.  Listings of 2-4 week fixed week strings are even higher.

Discussions with one broker suggest that there is growing frustration with trying to book prime floating weeks at MOC and Westin and that is driving the market for fixed weeks.

If your travel plans and budget can accommodate it, buying a MOC fixed week is probably your best guarantee of at least breaking even when selling, disregarding inflation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2022)

I hesitated a few years ago to buy oceanfront Westin South towers.  We bought two resale through Syed at advantagevacation.com  I could have gotten them cheaper back then, but at least we did it now.  I don't think they will appreciate in value much, but I can rent the studio for the entire MF's and use the one bedroom ourselves and use it free every year, basically.  The initial cost was crazy high, but I don't think it will lose value.  It's worthy of the purchase for us.  

I would have bought another Hono Koa and almost did buy one but it sold before I emailed the seller.  It was on Redweek.  I was too late and really regret that one, but hey, we love our 3 weeks at Hono Koa and now our two weeks at Westin.


----------



## eyedude (Jul 12, 2022)

if I look on Redweek, many of my resale weeks have increased in value.  I purchased all my weeks resale…NCV platinum for 7K, Mountainside Platinum ski for 15K, Maui 2 bdrm OF fixed week (Lahaina villas) for 23K etc (I own 6 Marriott weeks total). I did not buy them to make money but I think I could sell them for more than I bought them for. At one time or another, I have rented all of my units for more than maintenance fee when I could not use it.  I have no regrets.  I have learned a ton from other members here (and continue to learn)…Marriott resale weeks have served us very well over the years.


----------



## DRH90277 (Jul 12, 2022)

We have bought a few Marriott resales over the years to enhance what we bought from Marriott.  In answer to whether resale timeshares increase in value, I have limited information.  We purchased Newport Coast platinum weeks in 2011 for $8,000 and $9,000 and in 2013 for $8,500.  I now see them at $9,500 to about $12,000 for the same weeks on Redweek.  If I were buying, I would offer $9,000 or less.     

It would be crazy to try to make money by selling resale timeshares.  However, if one buys good weeks in great locations, I would expect to break even on reselling them.  "The value in buying resale timeshares is not in recovering the cost, it is in being able to have $1,500 vacations (maintenance fees only) for years."  We use what we bought.    

And, buying resales sounds pretty good in relation to the Newport platinum week we bought for $31,000 from Marriott in 2006.  This Marriott purchase if sold now would be a resale, would lose the point exchange privilege, and sell for maybe $9,000.  

This is only my take on this.  Others may disagree and are welcome to dispute this.


----------



## BreakingAway (Jul 13, 2022)

DRH90277 said:


> We have bought a few Marriott resales over the years to enhance what we bought from Marriott.  In answer to whether resale timeshares increase in value, I have limited information.  We purchased Newport Coast platinum weeks in 2011 for $8,000 and $9,000 and in 2013 for $8,500.  I now see them at $9,500 to about $12,000 for the same weeks on Redweek.  If I were buying, I would offer $9,000 or less.
> 
> It would be crazy to try to make money by selling resale timeshares.  However, if one buys good weeks in great locations, I would expect to break even on reselling them.  "The value in buying resale timeshares is not in recovering the cost, it is in being able to have $1,500 vacations (maintenance fees only) for years."  We use what we bought.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. In my case I bought two weeks for more than I could sell them for now, but my other four weeks I could sell for more than I paid. There is a lot of savings that comes every year. As a specific example, we get a week of vacation at Grande Ocean for the maintenance fee of $1,630. I could rent that week from Marriott for $6,600 or from an owner for $3,500. (Different topic, but timeshares are rented far below market price.) It does not take very long to get to the financial breakeven point. The enjoyment from using the weeks is priceless. For my family, buying a resale timeshare week that we enjoy using in a desirable location in a high demand season has been a financial investment with life enhancing benefits.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Jul 13, 2022)

BreakingAway said:


> Yes, I agree. In my case I bought two weeks for more than I could sell them for now, but my other four weeks I could sell for more than I paid. There is a lot of savings that comes every year. As a specific example, we get a week of vacation at Grande Ocean for the maintenance fee of $1,630. I could rent that week from Marriott for $6,600 or from an owner for $3,500. (Different topic, but timeshares are rented far below market price.) It does not take very long to get to the financial breakeven point. The enjoyment from using the weeks is priceless. For my family, buying a resale timeshare week that we enjoy using in a desirable location in a high demand season has been a financial investment with life enhancing benefits.


@DRH90277 "I could rent that week from Marriott for $6,600" I had a dad during our recent Maui Westin Ocean Villa stay tell me he paid $6K to rent his week there for his family...non timeshare owner of course.


----------



## GregT (Jul 13, 2022)

The Colorado Kid said:


> @DRH90277 "I could rent that week from Marriott for $6,600" I had a dad during our recent Maui Westin Ocean Villa stay tell me he paid $6K to rent his week there for his family...non timeshare owner of course.



I found the rental market in Maui for June 2022 was incredibly strong and the listing prices for 2023 are even higher.   2022 prices make sense to me because alot of people didn't travel in 2020 and 2021 and are eager to return to places they love.   Not sure if I believe 2023 will continue to go up, just because there is so much economic uncertainty right now.

Best,

Greg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Great thread. I did not know that MVC weeks could be found for such low prices.
> 
> Somewhat related to MVC, our EOY Wesrin Maui  OF has increased by about $3000 or 25% of what we paid. May be inflation but also puts it more in line with MOC purpose-built resale Oceanfronts.
> 
> if we enter a recession, timeshares and vacation home are the first to devalue.


When did you buy your week?  Is it North or South? I think it's North, if I remember correctly.  

I would not mind buying a couple more oceanfront South towers, but Rick is not on board with the idea.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 13, 2022)

@rickandcindy23 North about 5 years ago. I would have bought south but wanted EOY so not obligated to travel to Hawaii or rent every year. But South EOYs are rare and just as expensive as annual. Love those units!


----------



## Jayco29D (Jul 13, 2022)

I am sure you know this. Timeshares are not real estate. If you buy resale, you may break even, or you could lose money, or it could be difficult to impossible to sell, or it might go up a couple hundred or a couple thousand (best care scenario but I do not think this is a common scenario). Tug always says buy a resale week as a usage vehicle not as an investment. Over time, you will break even or “make” money on a timeshare since you will eventually save more compared to renting a week or staying at a hotel.


----------



## Dean (Jul 13, 2022)

billymach4 said:


> Just a random question. No analysis or observation done here. Just asking straight up?
> 
> We all know that real estate has appreciated in the last 15 years. The cost of purchasing a home has gone up in value.
> 
> ...


Some yes and some no.  We've seen the value, as determined by ROFR inferences, go up and down since we've owned.  Down seep 2008-2010 and again with Covid.  Things seem to be on the up right now and I could sell most things for more than I paid but not by a ton.  Obviously developer weeks are a different story but only 2 of those and they were both strategic purchases.


----------



## NTP66 (Jul 14, 2022)

Jayco29D said:


> Over time, you will break even or “make” money on a timeshare since you will eventually save more compared to renting a week or staying at a hotel.


This is how we looked at it when we purchased our timeshares many years ago. We paid $4700 for our MOC EOY 1BR OV unit, and $8300 for our MOC EOY 2BR OV unit. I have been able to rent our 2BR unit for the same price every single year since purchasing it, and it has covered the MFs for both units, with cash left over for spending on our own trips.

We'll eventually come out ahead on our initial investment, and then it'll be positive money flow from there on out. We regret nothing, and I'm considering buying another unit, this time an EOY odd unit, because I can't stand having to skip years going to Maui.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 14, 2022)

Most probably you will recoup your money and if you made extra, it's a bonus but I wouldn't necessary bank on it. The market fluctuates and if you're fortunate to make money, which I have been able to on some as well, it's great. As long as I get back most of what I paid, I am happy as the vacations in large room units is what it is all about. I rent out many of my timeshares which pays for all of my vacations and travel costs every year except 2020 when everything was shut down. 

Buy with the mindset of enjoying the experiences and you can get it for minimal cost to you, then you've won!


----------



## DRH90277 (Jul 14, 2022)

NTP66 said:


> This is how we looked at it when we purchased our timeshares many years ago. We paid $4700 for our MOC EOY 1BR OV unit, and $8300 for our MOC EOY 2BR OV unit. I have been able to rent our 2BR unit for the same price every single year since purchasing it, and it has covered the MFs for both units, with cash left over for spending on our own trips.
> 
> We'll eventually come out ahead on our initial investment, and then it'll be positive money flow from there on out. We regret nothing, and I'm considering buying another unit, this time an EOY odd unit, because I can't stand having to skip years going to Maui.



We fit into the same category as you in that we love to go to the same resorts.  So, buying our favorites that we will use is the best (and, the most efficient and economical).  We own multiple units for family use at Newport Coast, OceanWatch, and Custom House in Boston.  We also own enrolled units that can be exchanged for points to do other things.  I like to view ours as two portfolios, one for the recurring stays and one for exploring.

Imagine having six villas on the same floor at OceanWatch filled with parents and cousins.  It's a blast!

7/14/22 Add - Well, I should admit we had a long peaceful trip home (alone).  My wife survived the best, she just turned off her hearing aids when she needed a break.  The Marriott presentation was on Tuesday and set us in the mood to just imagine the rest of the week.  My wife now wants to trade points into a quite 1 bedroom somewhere.  We do go back to Custom House in September, that will restore our faith.


----------



## NTP66 (Jul 14, 2022)

DRH90277 said:


> Imagine having six villas on the same floor at OceanWatch filled with parents and cousins. It's a blast!


We brought my MIL with us to Maui last month (her first vacation ever)... I'm good with skipping having family with us for a while.


----------



## Dean (Jul 14, 2022)

NTP66 said:


> We brought my MIL with us to Maui last month (her first vacation ever)... I'm good with skipping having family with us for a while.


I'm willing to bet that wasn't the first time you regretted your time together.


----------



## NTP66 (Jul 14, 2022)

Dean said:


> I'm willing to bet that wasn't the first time you regretted your time together.


Nah, we get along great, actually. She just didn’t bother telling us that her knee was so bad that it basically needs a replacement, so she was very limited in what she could do there.


----------



## Dean (Jul 14, 2022)

NTP66 said:


> Nah, we get along great, actually. She just didn’t bother telling us that her knee was so bad that it basically needs a replacement, so she was very limited in what she could do there.


As a planner, that would have been nice.  But mobility issues are far less than actual drama.  Actually seconds before I got to this post I was researching Marksburg castle and trying to figure out if my spouse could navigate it.  UnfortunatelyI think that's a no, disappointing as it looks amazing.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 14, 2022)

I bought a Platinum week at Grande Ocean in 2016 and could sell it for about what I paid for it. Same is true of my Westin Kierland purchase in 2017 and Hyatt Sunset Harbor in 2010. I got a deal on a Westin Lagunamar holiday week so that may be the only one I could sell for more than I paid.  I do have 3 resales that I have recouped all my purchase price and maintenance fees with rental income. I will never live long  enough to break even on my 2 Marriott direct purchases though. I’m also way under water on a Frenchmans Cove resale purchase.


----------



## teddyo333 (Jul 15, 2022)

All of the timeshares that we own are resale. To answer your question; yes the majority of them have appreciated in value but I attribute that to them being readily available and inexpensive 3+ years ago when we purchased. Some examples are the following:

Vistana Villages Key West (Platinum 81K SO) - $1600 (Purchased 2019)
Vistana Villages Bella (Prime 67K SO) - Free (Purchased 2018)
Marriott Sunset Pointe (Hilton Head - Sport Season) - $600 (Purchased 2015, Recently Sold for $1200)
Marriott Grande Ocean (Hilton Head - Gold Season) - $4000 (Purchased 2021)
Sheraton Desert Oasis (2 Bedroom Lockout -  Red Season) - Free (Purchased 2015)
Sheraton Desert Oasis (2 Bedroom Lockout -  Red Season) - Free (Purchased 2018)
Sheraton Desert Oasis (2 Bedroom Lockout -  Red Season) - Free (Purchased 2019)
Sheraton Desert Oasis (2 Bedroom Lockout -  Red Season) - Free (Purchased 2019)
Sheraton Desert Oasis (2 Bedroom Lockout -  Red Season) - $700 (Purchased 2019)
Westin Kierland (1 Bedroom Platinum 81K SO) - $7000 (Purchased 2018)
Sheraton Broadway Plantation (2 Bedroom Lockout - Gold Plus Season) - Free (Purchased 2018)

We are not interested in selling any of our units (sold the Sunset Pointe because we wanted a unit on the beach and picked up MGO). We plan on using them mainly in the winter to escape the cold weather in the Northeast.


----------



## DRH90277 (Jul 15, 2022)

The real questions?
Would you rather have a resale unit that retains its value for a sale; or, would you like points that diminish in value to next to zero upon purchase?  In other words, can you recover your upfront investment when you are done?  The other question is are you smart enough to figure out how to get an equivalent "value in use" from the owned weeks thru use, rentals, Interval exchanges, etc?


----------



## NTP66 (Jul 15, 2022)

Resale unit over points for me, 100 times out of 100, and it's not even close. We bought Maui Ocean Club because that's where we want to be.


----------



## l0410z (Jul 15, 2022)

Last year I sold  a fixed week 29 Monarch 4th floor oceanfront unit for 18.500. I purchased it for 12,000 in 1996.  I also sold a fixed week 32 garden Monarch for 7500 that I purchased in 2015 for 4500.  Lastly I sold an EOY 2 bedroom MGC for 1200 that I purchased for 1200 in 2015.   My objective was to revamp my portfolio to meet my current needs. 

I used it last year to purchase an MGO platinum for 9500, a 3 bedroom annual MGC for 3500.  This year I picked up a 3 bedroom EOY MGC for 2450  and I am on the lookout for another MCO platinum.  Right now,  I can't find one for less than 15000.  I am looking to spend 12,000 or less and will wait until I find one.   BTW, all of my purchases are not including closing costs.  

The units I buy to use or rent (Monarch and MGO), I hope to get near what I paid so the value becomes the MF against  the use/rent.  The MGC's are traders and I have no doubt that if I have to give them away , the trade value will be well worth the MF and purchase cost.  

Everyone looks at value differently, no right or wrong answer.  No matter what, paying less will make getting the value out of it easier.


----------



## DonnaJ123 (Jul 16, 2022)

We bought 2 WKORVN 6 years ago.  Both were resale and under 21K.  Based on what I see listed on Redweek I think we could sell for a tidy profit.  We tried to pick another up last year but Westin exercised ROFR.  I’m glad they did.  With the new tax issues on Foreigners renting out timeshares we might not be able to rent them out for the profit we have received in the past.  If that’s the case will most likely sell one.


----------



## DeeCee (Jul 16, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I think that my second Marriott timeshare has slightly appreciated.  It is a white week and I paid $297 for it.



Hi. Wondering what a white week is in the Marriott week ownership? We bought a resale week direct through Marriott in 2016 (if recall correctly) and the weeks charts are silver gold and platinum. I’m just curious. Also, if you don’t mind sharing….what resort did you buy? We bought surfwatch.
Enjoy your timesharing!
Dee


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 16, 2022)

DeeCee said:


> Hi. Wondering what a white week is in the Marriott week ownership? We bought a resale week direct through Marriott in 2016 (if recall correctly) and the weeks charts are silver gold and platinum. I’m just curious. Also, if you don’t mind sharing….what resort did you buy? We bought surfwatch.
> Enjoy your timesharing!
> Dee


The newer Marriotts are, AFAIK, using silver, gold and platinum "colors" to describe the calendar season.  The older ones, like Desert Springs I and II (Palm Desert) were originally given the colors of blue, white and red (with red having the highest demand season).  The blue, white and red are the equivalent of the metal colors.  When I go to the Marriott resort calendar page on the Marriott website, I see that some resorts use the blue, white and red and others use silver, gold and platinum.  



			https://www.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/common/cms/mvc/pdfs/helpfulTools/resortCalendar/Marriott%27s_Desert_Springs_Villas_Resort_Calendar.pdf


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Jul 17, 2022)

Rickandcindy23, thanks for the tip about Honda Koa, have seen the resales, but I have not stayed there so was hesitant to buy. I like sand of Kahana also, older but spacious resort. Not sure I want the expense of a Marriott.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> Rickandcindy23, thanks for the tip about Honda Koa, have seen the resales, but I have not stayed there so was hesitant to buy. I like sand of Kahana also, older but spacious resort. Not sure I want the expense of a Marriott.


Unfortunately, Hono Koa annual fees for the oceanfront units are quite high at about $2,300 per week with taxes, but there are two bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, a great kitchen, and our lanai is 40 feet to the water.  There are only four oceanfront units of the 27 units in the complex.  

The maintenance fee cost per week makes Hono Koa worth $0 on the resale market.  I would still buy another week or two, if I could get them in the oceanfront units for free or nearly free.  The Hala units still have good views, but many of the Palm units have iffy views.  Many are views of the pool or landscaping, but the higher units have good views of the ocean, as good as anything Westin has that is considered ocean view.  

Westin maintenance fees are not much higher than Hono Koa for the 2 bedroom lockoffs that are center oceanfront.  The initial cost is high but it's totally rentable for a lot over the MF's.  Hono Koa, you would be lucky to get your MF's back.  I would still rather stay at Hono Koa with that oceanfront view.  We would just rent the Westin out every year.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 17, 2022)

We bought our Ocean Pointe, 2 bedroom, oceanfront weeks in 2005(ish) when our DD was out of school and we no longer needed President’s week.   Price was $20k and $22k (with use of current year’s reservation which I rented for $2000). At the time resale prices we’re keeping in line with 1999 sales prices.  

Today on Redweek price for same is $13500.  Not sure that would pass ROFR.


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 17, 2022)

We have bought and sold several timeshares over the years both (purchased) direct and resale.  We bought our EOY island view Waiohai week in 2018 for $3500.  I see one sold in March of this year for ~$3100.  On RedWeek the prices are significantly higher today.  I tend to agree with CalGal that if we enter a recession the prices will drop. 

The only timeshares we have sold for more than the purchase price were our Disney timeshares.


----------



## Caseyblue (Jul 23, 2022)

Which resorts do you feel are the best “Bang for the Buck“ ?
By that I mean low resale purchase price with relatively low MF and rents & trades well.


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 23, 2022)

Caseyblue said:


> Which resorts do you feel are the best “Bang for the Buck“ ?
> By that I mean low resale purchase price with relatively low MF and rents & trades well.


Great question. @Caseyblue this question deserves a separate thread.


----------



## Dean (Jul 23, 2022)

Caseyblue said:


> Which resorts do you feel are the best “Bang for the Buck“ ?
> By that I mean low resale purchase price with relatively low MF and rents & trades well.


IMO the answer is quite variable depending on the situation, needs, goals, and level of knowledge but it is a good question for one to ask one they have decided that a timeshare and that specific company is a good fit for them.  For someone new I tend to think the best option is one they will use most of time time.  Otherwise I think it's totally dependent of the goal of usage.  If they want a specific option routine, most of the time they should buy that option with a few exceptions.  If exchanging is the main goal, I'd say the usual 5 resorts are fairly equal with fees and cost being the driving force all Platinum.  Sometimes one can buy something better at different resorts.  I'd say if one wants to enroll, look at price and yearly fees to points ratio but also judge the volume of points one wants to end up with and whether it'll be just points or a combination of usage types.  The best resort to exchange and later enroll is likely Grand Chateau.  Generally the best way to enroll is a qualifying weeks purchase of a resort with a good fee to point ratio.


----------



## jjluhman (Jul 27, 2022)

l0410z said:


> Last year I sold  a fixed week 29 Monarch 4th floor oceanfront unit for 18.500. I purchased it for 12,000 in 1996.  I also sold a fixed week 32 garden Monarch for 7500 that I purchased in 2015 for 4500.  Lastly I sold an EOY 2 bedroom MGC for 1200 that I purchased for 1200 in 2015.   My objective was to revamp my portfolio to meet my current needs.
> 
> I used it last year to purchase an MGO platinum for 9500, a 3 bedroom annual MGC for 3500.  This year I picked up a 3 bedroom EOY MGC for 2450  and I am on the lookout for another MCO platinum.  Right now,  I can't find one for less than 15000.  I am looking to spend 12,000 or less and will wait until I find one.   BTW, all of my purchases are not including closing costs.
> 
> ...


How did you set your sale prices for Monarch?  A family member has a week they want to sell and someone interested in buying it, but they have no idea what to ask.  It is a fixed week 30.  Also what title company did you use? Thank you!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 27, 2022)

If you go to Redweek.com then you can get an idea of "asking" prices.

Have LT Transfers handle the paperwork for you:    www.LTTransfers.com

No ROFR requirement at Marriott Monarch.



.


----------



## l0410z (Jul 28, 2022)

Meant this to be a reply, not a separate post so I deleted content.m


----------



## l0410z (Jul 28, 2022)

jjluhman said:


> How did you set your sale prices for Monarch?  A family member has a week they want to sell and someone interested in buying it, but they have no idea what to ask.  It is a fixed week 30.  Also what title company did you use? Thank you!



I used Dedicated Timeshare. I purchased a timeshare on Redweek and they use Dedicated Timeshares. I thought they did a great job and the cost was within range of LT Transfers (another good company I used). My logic with pricing was based on how few fixed week 4th floor oceanfront units come up for sale (only 4). I was counting on a Monarch owner who wants to add it to their vacation portfolio. It was up on Redweek for about a year. I had many offers for around 14500 but was willing to wait.


----------



## DRH90277 (Jul 28, 2022)

I've watched this forum with interest and have thought about whether to expect any appreciation on our resale timeshare purchases.   Certainly, Vacation Club makes no apology or even a blush for the extraordinary loss in market value the minute after weeks and points are purchased.  Their view is you buy the privilege of joining a very exclusive club, pay a large up-front amount and then pay ongoing maintenance fees.  And, you should ignore and forget the entry fee in your valuations. 

Our story and why - We've acquired 11 resales over the years as incremental to our earlier 6 developer purchases.  We've bought only resale Platinum seasons at Newport Coast, OceanWatch, Custom House, and Timber Lodge.  The 6 resale OceanWatch units were purchased over the last 5 years as it became increasingly difficult to get point reservations in prime summer times.  Before that, and while we still lived in So Cal, we bought 3 resale Newport Coast weeks for the same reasons.   I just got really tired of having owner services tell me that I needed to be patient and wait for week owners to deposit for points.   At the outset, Marriott made it sound like the trust had all these weeks and I could get them easily - well it isn't so easy.  The Trust is more like an exchange - give me your owned week and I'll give you what I can get later, and you need to like what I get. 

So finally after my long winded explanation, I am ready to conclude "if our resales hold their value during our term of use (buy to eventual sale), I should be quite content."  It is certainly better financially and in use than participation and reliance on the points system. 

Sorry for my lengthy explanation of "only my view."


----------

